# doe tag confusion?



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

I got a private land doe tag for a piece of land i was hunting in ottawa county. The person sold the house and now im stuck with this doe tag. I just recently got permission to hunt another piece of private land about 3 miles away also in ottawa county. Can i use the same doe tag there, they are the same DMU. I got this out of the DNR handbook. 

Thanks

(4) The holder of a valid private land antlerless deer license shall only take a deer from privately owned lands
within the deer management unit specified on the private land antlerless deer license. The private land antlerless
deer license shall not be valid on publicly owned lands and lands open to hunting by the general public under the
provisions of Part 511, Commercial Forests, of the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of​the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.51101 to 324.51120 of the Michigan Compiled Laws.


----------



## gut~&~filet (Nov 11, 2009)

if you had to give the phone number of the property owner im pretty sure that you have to use it on that property but if it is a dmu private land and didnt have to then go for it


bansheejoel said:


> I got a private land doe tag for a piece of land i was hunting in ottawa county. The person sold the house and now im stuck with this doe tag. I just recently got permission to hunt another piece of private land about 3 miles away also in ottawa county. Can i use the same doe tag there, they are the same DMU. I got this out of the DNR handbook.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

gut~&~filet said:


> if you had to give the phone number of the property owner im pretty sure that you have to use it on that property but if it is a dmu private land and didnt have to then go for it


No, the phone number is just to get the tag. Once the tag is in possession, it can be used on any private land in DMU that you have permission to hunt.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

You can use it.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks guys!! I really appreciate your help


----------

